# APACHE

## akiross

Ho un problemaccio con apache... lo installo e va tutto ok, se nn tocco le configurazioni quando lo avvio mi segnala che il nome dell'host viene impostato a 127.0.0.1, e il server non si avvia. Se cambio il nome dell'host, non da piu' il problema, ma non si avvia lo stesso.

L'errore non so nemmeno quale sia, poiche' nei log non trovo nulla di interessante, trovo un alert unable to gethostbyname("akiross")... cosa significa??

grazie

ciao

----------

## enx89

 *Quote:*   

> unable to gethostbyname("akiross")

 

Mah, traducendo sembra che non riesca a capire quale host sia akiross. Nel file /etc/hosts ha inserito l'indirizzo ip del tuo computer e il relativo nome nel formato

```
ip  miocomputer.miodominio       miocomputer
```

?

----------

## akiross

ummm

ho solo

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.1.1 router

e stop

devo metterci qualcosa come 

127.0.0.1 akiross akiross

?

grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

si, ho messo quello... funge funge funge ^_^

grassie mille millioni

----------

## enx89

Domanda, magari inutile e banale, hai una scheda di rete e quindi un ip assegnato ad essa? Se è così nel file /etc/hosts dovresti mettere qualcosa del tipo 

```
indirizzo_ip_della_sheda_di_rete   akiross.il_tuo_dominio   akiross
```

, perchè normalmente a 

```
127.0.0.1
```

 gli si associa il nome 

```
localhost
```

 che sta ad indicare il computer locale senza passare attraverso l' interfaccia di rete.

ENx

----------

## akiross

ah bho!

pero', adesso ke ci penso... io dovrei avere una rete con un router e il mio pc.

Il mio PC dovrebbe essere 192.168.1.2, mentre il router .1.1

quindi devo fare cosi'?

grazie

ciao

----------

## enx89

Allora...

nel file /etc/hostname dovresti avere qualcosa del tipo 

```
akiross.il_tuo_dominio.it
```

poi nel file /etc/hosts

```
192.168.1.2   akiross.il_tuo_dominio.it   akiross
```

In realtà la linea del router non serve. Ma è un router adsl?

Cmq in questo modo dici al tuo computer che deve risolvere il nome 

```
akiross
```

o

```
akiross.il_tuo_dominio.it
```

 in 

```
192.168.1.2
```

,in modo da inoltrare le richieste verso quei due nomi all' indirizzo giusto!

ENxLast edited by enx89 on Sun Apr 13, 2003 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akiross

si, ho il router ADSL

ma in host risolvo gia il mio nome mettendolo a fianco di locahost, infatti apache va sia con

http://localhost/

che con

http::/akiross/

grazie

ciao

----------

## enx89

ho capito che funziona lo stesso, hai associato a 127.0.0.1 il nome akiross!!! Normalente si associa solo localhost a 127.0.0.1 perchè è un indirizzo apeciale che identifica localhost e non akiross! Se cerchi di accedere da un altro computer al tue web server non so se funziona! A meno che a te serve per scopi locali, allora è un altro discorso.

Per essere pignoli dovresti cambiare la tua configurazione...   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Ciao ENx

----------

